# Question on Spanish Employment laws



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I'd like some help with this....

If a small business has an employee who has been with the company for ten years and who consistently and wilfully disregards and flouts the terms and conditions of his employment what is the procedure for disciplining/sacking that person?
Assuming all the verbal/written procedures have been followed correctly: would it be possible to give that employee a one-day suspension pending dismissal if his conduct does not improve?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm afraid I cant answer. I do know though that as long as 15 years ago companies in Holland in the manufacturing / industrial industry were only emplying people on 6 month contacts because they found that the hassle of actually employing people full time was just too much. At the end of the 6 months they would simply employ someone else


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> I'm afraid I cant answer. I do know though that as long as 15 years ago companies in Holland in the manufacturing / industrial industry were only emplying people on 6 month contacts because they found that the hassle of actually employing people full time was just too much. At the end of the 6 months they would simply employ someone else


I can see why companies do that. A small company can't afford to keep people on in a downturn and paying huge amounts of compensation could put other jobs in that company at risk - indeed the whole future of the company could be in the balance.
We have a 'difficult'employee here that we need to discipline. I'm going to conduct a review but want to be sure of my ground before issuing warnings about his future conduct.


----------

